
FedEx Says Employees Working Extra Shifts on Christmas - e15ctr0n
http://www.wsj.com/articles/fedex-says-employees-working-extra-shifts-on-christmas-1451079006
======
zaroth
Heroic efforts to deliver last-minute presents; I just hope the delivery guy
wanted to work on Christmas and was well paid for it. Or maybe this is just
business as usual for them?

When stores over-sell next-day delivery, or disastrous weather strikes, not
everything will arrive on time. But for those getting their present literally
on Christmas day, that's unusual right?

